# Why do dogs bury bones!?



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while but I just have this question.

I know why dogs bury bones in general of course haha.

It just that was never really Loki's thing and all of a sudden he has one rawhide that he tries to bury and hide everywhere! Why is that? Is it one that he just likes more than usual...or what? Even raw bones he's never wanted to bury.

He usually gobbles them up after playing with them for a few minutes but this one he didn't even hesitate he wanted to go right outside with it and he still hasn't chewed it at all. Either way haha it was cute and hilarious.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Instinct, done so that other animals won't steal it.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I was just wondering what would make him want to bury one bone and not others haha stupid question maybe.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yurp dogs are scavengers in a feral state, gotta hide their goods from other predators and save it for later.


----------

